# Halfmoon size



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Well this is my first betta fish.:-? I guess i just wanted to know if it will grow bigger. I'd also like to add that I don't really know if this betta fish is a boy or a girl. It didn't say what the gender was on the lid. Of course this makes me feel like a bad owner. I'd like someone to answer these two basic questions.

Is my betta fish a girl or a boy?

Will this betta fish grow bigger?

Here is a picture of Him/Her. I:








So far this is the only picture i have uploaded, if anymore pictures are needed please ask . 

Thank you for reading this post:-D:-D:-D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitely a boy. They have longer fins and brighter colors - usually 
He appears to be a halfmoon. If you can get him to flare and take a picture that would help. You can put a mirror by his tank and he should flare and his fins will expand out fully and we can see his tail


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanx so much for the answer, lol i guess thats about the only answer i needed. I hope he gets bigger fins... :c


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats kenny flaring. Can anyone tell me if it will get bigger in size? I have seen a larger HM. He is like an 1in 1/2 big lol


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

He should. Chances are he's still very young. I have 2 Halfmoon males. Psych and EP (you can see them in my siggy, Psych is red and EP is white with blue, purple and pink).

Psych is a big guy with a LOT of finnage. Feed him and take care of him and he should grow up into a big guy. He's very pretty.


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

I really hope so lol, i was doing some research and i found out their is a breed of halfmoon called HM Plakat. Shorter tailed HM. I will be ok if its a HM plakat but id prefer it to be a HM with long fins lol.:-D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

He's not a HMPK, just a handsome HM


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

YAY! thanx for the verify Myates, and yeah he is ma handsome kenny! xD!
Well, i guess ill just be waiting for him to gow :I. I am also so relieved its not a HMPK, i would of been happy but sad, now i am just happy :angel:


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

How do you know its not a HMPK? just wondering.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

his tail would be like half of what it already is lol ,the PK;s kinda remind me of femail bettas a lil


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

also heres a lovely link to a awsome post by one of the members here that gives you a lil bit more insite into the tails
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------

